# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Редактирование  УПД

## meinung

Здравствуйте,  после  обновления релиза  конфигурации БП,    вид  УПД   изменился  как  по   ширине  колонок,   так и по  количеству   символов. Наши  бухгалтеры  очухались  спустя неделю,  и   поэтому до   бекапа откатится не вариант.   что   можно   сделать  в данной  ситуации,  спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте,  после  обновления релиза  конфигурации БП,    вид  УПД   изменился  как  по   ширине  колонок,   так и по  количеству   символов. Наши  бухгалтеры  очухались  спустя неделю,  и   поэтому до   бекапа откатится не вариант.   что   можно   сделать  в данной  ситуации,  спасибо.


А что, ширина колонок и количество символов нормируется законодательством? Ширину колонок можно отредактировать в Администрирование - Печатные формы - Макеты печатных форм.

----------

meinung (19.02.2021)

----------


## meinung

> Ширину колонок можно отредактировать в Администрирование - Печатные формы - Макеты печатных форм.


в Конфигураторе   не вижу  пункта печатные  формы. в  предприятии вообще  нет  пункта  меню  администрирование.  расскажите пожалуйста по подробнее,   мне мало  довелось   работать в семерке.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> в Конфигураторе   не вижу  пункта печатные  формы. в  предприятии вообще  нет  пункта  меню  администрирование.  расскажите пожалуйста по подробнее,   мне мало  довелось   работать в семерке.


 Я полагал, что обновление релиза конфигурации БП касается 1С Предприятие 8.3 Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0. А у вас 1с Предприятие 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5. Для этой конфигурации форма УПД редактируется в конфигураторе либо через внешний файл КаталогИБ() + "ExtForms\PrnForms\1cupd981.mxl", либо в Конфигураторе = правой кнопкой мыши по строке конфигурации - Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 - общие таблицы - Таблица "УПД981"

----------

meinung (19.02.2021)

----------


## meinung

> общие таблицы - Таблица "УПД981"


не нашел   в  этом  списке  ТТН (которая  тоже   стала  больше ),   где  еще  она   может быть кроме  сервис   внешние  печатные   формы ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> не нашел   в  этом  списке  ТТН (которая  тоже   стала  больше ),   где  еще  она   может быть кроме  сервис   внешние  печатные   формы ?


Насколько я знаю, в конфигурации Бухгалтерия 7.7 нет штатной печатной формы транспортной накладной. Она всегда подключается как внешняя.
Типа такой https://cloud.mail.ru/public/orkT/ZiTbC9MKi

----------

meinung (19.02.2021)

----------


## meinung

КаталогИБ() + "ExtForms\PrnForms\1cupd981.mxl этого  файла в каталоге нет, но в  конфигурации  таблица УПД981 с  праильными  данными  есть,   как ее   можно перенести  в другую  конфигурацию ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> КаталогИБ() + "ExtForms\PrnForms\1cupd981.mxl этого  файла в каталоге нет, но в  конфигурации  таблица УПД981 с  праильными  данными  есть,   как ее   можно перенести  в другую  конфигурацию ?


1. В конфигураторе выделить всю нужную таблицу, скопировать ее в буфер.
2. В конфигураторе Файл - Новый - Таблица. Вставить из буфера скопированную таблицу.
3. Сохранить полученный файл с именем 1cupd981.mxl.
4. Полученный файл можно скопировать в папку ExtForms\PrnForms\ другой информационной базы.
В конфигурациях 7.7 программа сначала ищет таблицу с соответствующим именем в такой папке, если не находит, то обращается к встроенной таблице.
Лучше вносить изменения именно во внешние формы, тогда при обновлениях они не будут теряться. Конечно, если происходят нормативные изменения в типовых формах, то и во внешних формах их придется вносить самостоятельно.

----------

meinung (25.02.2021)

----------

